# AMD atholn 4800+, K9N SLI



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, 4800+ should have 2.4ghz, and mine have 2.0ghz. From other forums ppl told, that multiplier should be x12, and mine is x10. I can change only cpu ratio to x12 ( i dont know, maybe its same as FSB) but it doesnt change anything. Any ideas? few ss Paveiksl?li?, nuotrauk? talpykla. jpg, gif, png, bmp format? paveiksl?li? talpinimas, galerija ; http://www.part.lt/img/1d62c956d9243998e9424d070efaabe724.JPG ; http://www.part.lt/img/390f77c9b1bb6dbe4b81a4555c7ee022490.JPG


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

you should be able to 
also can you post the specs of both CPUs here I don't like those links you posted (not going to click on them)
Also read 

Understanding CPU Overclocking - Webopedia.com


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

If you can see, there is .jpg at end. Maybe i should upload to other hosting? Btw i dont get it what do you mean by "both CPUs". Mother board: MSI k9n platium (ms-7250) CPU: AMD anthon 64 x2 4800+ 2.0ghz (right now, thats the problem) ATI HD 47700, and DDR2 3gb or farm


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please confirm your motherboard model. You name the K9n SLI in the title of this thread but name K9N Platinum in post #3. These are two different boards with similar features. Note there is also a K9N SLI Platinum. 

I expect you may be running an unsupported CPU. There are several models of the Athlon 64 X2 4800+, only one of which is listed on the CPU support list for either of the K9N boards I've looked at. The only way to identify which processor you have is by removing it from the motherboard and reading the 13 digit chip identifier number. 

PS: chip identifier number will look something like this: *ADA4800IAA6CS*


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

PC wizard says that there is K9N SLI platium. But in motherboard case there is only k9n sli, and it looks like this







. Ill ceck cpu's model later. I will post it here


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for double post. but there isnt chip number, if number is on procesor's top, there is just blank space :?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

download "speccy" that should tell u the processor info and the board info

Speccy - System Information - Free Download


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Well there isnt chip number. And my motherboard is K9N SLI (not platium)


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

So this is where it ends?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

No I have been sick


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

take a look here 

BCCHardware - Your Daily Tech News & Reviews - 4800+ Brisbane Overclocking

almost the same board as yours and I am hoping the same processor as yours


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok guys, got number. There was a number... :/ here it is: 
AD04800IAA5D0
CAA90 0743APBW
1905012J70311


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

ADO4800IAA5DO

Alright, this is AMD chip identifier code. Note that two of those zeroes are actually O's

Looking it up at CPU World we can read its full stats.

In short: Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Brisbane, 2500 MHz, mult 12.5, G2 stepping. 

The first thing for you to determine is what version of system BIOS is installed. This CPU is supported by your motherboard but requires BIOS version 3.9 (Oct2007) or 3.A (Apr 2008) or later. If yours is older than either of these, update using the manufacturer's instructions (in your motherboard manual)

In fact, version 3.9 directly addresses the exact issue you have.

edit:
Please confirm your board is the K9N SLI as pictured above. The SLI Platinum is black in color and the SLI V2 has fewer SATA ports and each uses different BIOS.

MSI Global ? Mainboard - K9N SLI


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes its K9N SLI as pictured above. BIOS 3.8. Witch one update should i use? 3.A or 3.9?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Get 3.A Being the newest, it also adds support for a few more CPUs.


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

1. After update my processor speed will change to 2.5ghz?
2. If im using USB flash, flash won die? I could use it later again
3. I havent done anything like flashing before. Is it worth it to try?


----------



## arnaxxzz (Sep 28, 2011)

UP^. Need answer for 1st question. If it stays the same there is just no point to update bios.


----------

